# Schwinn Panther original



## Driftpr (Mar 8, 2018)

Ready for some upgrades be posting new pics as progress occurred.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 8, 2018)

Super clean!


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 9, 2018)

*Original bicycle shop decal with phone number back then start with a letter.Amazing doesn’t get any original than this.*


----------



## bikepaulie (Mar 9, 2018)

yours is much cleaner, wow! mine came with tassels.


----------



## Tikibar (Mar 9, 2018)

What's to upgrade? Looks great!


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 9, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> What's to upgrade? Looks great!



I’m gonna put a front drum brake and do whitewalls tires.Also change the regular chain system into the skiptooth system.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 15, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's the sister to your bike. My wife's Panther purchased from original owner.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 15, 2018)

With the changes,the bike will no longer be original.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 15, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Here's the sister to your bike. My wife's Panther purchased from original owner.
> View attachment 770924



Wow that’s nice


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 15, 2018)

1950 found in a Chicagoland basement. Great to see original unrestored girls (step thru) Panthers. ...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah, It seems the girls were a little more careful with their bikes.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 15, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Yeah, It seems the girls were a little more careful with their bikes.



You guys didn't know my sister.LOL.wben she got done destroying ber Hollywood, sbe came after my Stingray


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 16, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Yeah, It seems the girls were a little more careful with their bikes.



Jaja maybe overall beautiful.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 16, 2018)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> 1950 found in a Chicagoland basement. Great to see original unrestored girls (step thru) Panthers. ...
> 
> View attachment 771031



It's crazy I pick up the same one over this past summer.


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2018)

Like the color !


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 10, 2018)

Bump


----------

